# Droid X and Wifi Tether



## mdog4200 (Sep 10, 2013)

So I had a droid x that had the .621 update taken (inadvertently by my son as i slept) so i switched to my wifes HTC for awhile cause it was easier to root. Anyway I have been reading and making progress in getting my X ready to wifi tether again. I went to .604 than used the .621 zip the phone is rooted and running .621. The problem i have is When i try to use my tether the Verizon Hotspot overrides it and loads on top of the wifi tether im using i get the kernel message is there any fix for this. Im not very experienced at this but i do what i can any HELP would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

FoxFi works fine on 621,

or you can try WugPacked GB Tether Patch


----------



## mdog4200 (Sep 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Kira325 (Nov 27, 2013)

you can try wifi tether for root User. try any version...


----------

